# Sandpaper Brands



## bshourd (Apr 20, 2011)

I recently made the mistake of buying some sandpaper that I saw on sale at the local big box store. It was amazingly cheap, and I figured - how bad can it be?

Really bad, as it turns out. I would have been better off buying sand and just throwing it at my projects.

So I've turned to you. What brands of sandpaper do you use? It seems the local stores mostly carry just 3m stuff and really cheap stuff. The 3m stuff is great, but it is *outrageously* expensive. I don't mind buying some in bulk online (I sure use enough of it), so I'm looking for a quality brand that won't break the bank. Suggestions?

Oh, and if it makes a difference, this isn't for a power sander of any kind. Just the normal hand-sanding stuff.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Norton 3x in sheets, and I switched to Abranet discs for my ROS. No complaints with either.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Abranet for ROS, 3M or norton for sheet stock. If you want to save a$ or 2, Supergrit.com.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Mirka and Abranet, very good quality products.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Been a while since I bought any sand paper but I have learned the hard way to stay away from off brands.For sheet paper I use Norton garnet and the important thing to watch is paper weight. 80D for example has a heavier paper than 100C. Anything beyond 150 I generally use 3M wet/dry 220,320,400,600,1000,1500,and 2000.The last three are more for sharpening than anything else.For the ROS I use Porter Cable adhesive back 5" disc 150 and 220.Also my primary ROS is air powered.I like it because the speed is very easy to control. And that's pretty much it.
tom


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

FWW just did a piece on sanding disks for ROS. That's not what you are asking about, but I suspect most of what they tested applies to sheets.

The bottom line is that the Norton 3X removes the most material the fastest (the author sanded for some measured time and actually measured how much weight difference there was on the work piece), and was one of two Best Overall. The value leader was Klingspor VD900, which did everything well, and was cheap to boot.

Abranet did pretty well, not as well as the Norton, but was very expensive.


----------



## bshourd (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone, that's great advice.

I'd never seen the Abranet stuff before - that's pretty cool. I'll definitely have to check this out. It seems so far like there are a lot of votes for the Norton too, so I'll pick up some of that as well.

This is yet another tick on my growing list of reasons that I should be subscribing to FWW.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I use Norton 3X for both hand and ROS sanding. For me the key is that it lasts longer.


----------



## Rickret (Jul 24, 2009)

Try this web site. 2sand.com Have purchased from them and have no complants. Beats running around all [email protected]#$ and back they seem to have everything for your sanding needs.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Interesting. Only an hour after posting my like of Norton 3X I get an e-mail from Lee Valley telling me they're having a sale on it. The conspiracy theorist in me says Hmmmmmm.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Good to have the data, brtech; everything else is so anecdotal and unscientific.

In the end, it's a balance of price and quality.

3M almost always is top of the heap for cost, but their stuff is highest quality as well. In every case with their various products, I mutter when I pay and then am pleased when I use.

For me, the balance has been Carborundum sheet products (psa as well as dry). Your mileage may vary.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I am fairly well known for keeping costs down where I can, or where it makes sense to me. I have tried other abrasive brands, and apart from Norton, and 3M, I haven't found any I am happy with… I just pony up for the stuff that doesn't tick me off when I try to use it and be happy with it…

Now where's my email about that sale on Norton? I need some belts…

I should mention, I use 3M almost exclusively for sheet sandpaper, for my spindles I am still on the OEM Ridgid and not sure about where to get new sleeves for those… But belts and disks I have almost exclusively used Norton, with very good results…


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I really like Mirka papers, but recently have been using 3M Fre-Cut gold. I did pick up a couple bulk packs of Norton 3x and like that a lot too. I have purchased from onlineindustrialsupply and have been very happy there, great cost-performance combo.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

+1 on onlineindustrialsupply's USA1 abrasives. For $15 or less per box of 50 discs, you can't beat the price, and the performance is quite good as well. Many of the guys on another WW forum swear by them, and those guys know what they're talking about, which is what prompted me to try them.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Brian , Get the Norton 3x (not the regular Norton). More expensive but works MUCH better and lasts MUCH longer.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

www.industrialabrasives.com and you will never look back,,, I promise,, get the white line,,


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ditto on industrialabrasives.com

Been using them for 15 years. Best sandpaper I've ever used, at the best prices.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Norton 3x for me


----------



## alkillian (Mar 19, 2011)

The only sandpapper allowed is Mirka. High quality and comes in many different sizes and styles.


----------



## Schoey (Nov 19, 2008)

Practice and master the scraper. You will will easily cut your costs by 1/2 to 2/3's.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I use norton 3x and 3m sandblaster for hand and 1/4 sheet sanding and both are great.
I use mirka gold for ros and it's also great.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Only Mirka for me. If I need sheets, I normaly just use a Mirka ROS disc. I do have a box of sheets that I got at Menards. No idea what the brand is. They're just OK at best.

cc


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Just an added suggestion, since finances are always a concern…make sure you pick up an abrasive cleaning stick. An 5-8 dollar investment that will save you hundreds in wasted sandpaper. Many times sandpaper is tossed when it is clogged not worn and running the stick over the paper will clear it up again and refresh it. If you buy good quality sandpaper in bulk and the stick, it should last you a good while.

David


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

David, Do you mean a rubber eraser type cleaner or are you talking about something different?


----------

